# Wie erzeuge ich in Eclipse ein ExecutableJarFile



## MarcusS (13. Jun 2005)

Wie kann ich denn mit Eclipse aus einem kompletten Projekt eie ExecutableJar-File erzeugen? 

Ich muss doch den Abt-Builder aufrufen und dann? 
Was muss ich denn dann wo eingeben? Kapiere das nicht!


----------



## KISS (13. Jun 2005)

Menu -> File -> export -> jar file -> mainclass angeben


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Jun 2005)

Und vielleicht noch eine weitere kleine Frage... Wenn ich Eclipse Libs aus die im ext-Ordner der JRE liegen einfüg, kann man Eclipse auch irgendwie sagen der soll das mit in die Manifest einbinden? Wäre nämlich praktisch. Ich hoffe man hat verstanden was ich meine


----------



## bygones (28. Jun 2005)

8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und vielleicht noch eine weitere kleine Frage... Wenn ich Eclipse Libs aus die im ext-Ordner der JRE liegen einfüg, kann man Eclipse auch irgendwie sagen der soll das mit in die Manifest einbinden? Wäre nämlich praktisch. Ich hoffe man hat verstanden was ich meine


nicht wirklich... du willst, dass automatisch der Build Path mit ins Manifest geschrieben wird oder wie `?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Jun 2005)

Ja sowas meine ich das wäre schön wenn Eclipse das noch könnte denn sonst kann man das Manifest auch direkt selbst schreiben


----------

